# Just clouds



## VandaL (2/1/15)

cloud comp anyone?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (2/1/15)

Those are now some CLOUDS


----------



## Ollie (2/1/15)

Clouds, Clouds wonderful CLOUDS....


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

VandaL said:


> cloud comp anyone?




Remarkable
I notice most of these guys do a quick "primer puff" before the big vapour
Amazes me - the vapour looks like it pumps out of their devices rather than them sucking it out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Remarkable
> I notice most of these guys do a quick "primer puff" before the big vapour
> Amazes me - the vapour looks like it pumps out of their devices rather than them sucking it out



Well spotted @Silver. You are absolutely spot on. It does look like they do a primer puff and like the don't suck the vapor in. Really amazing stuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Remarkable
> I notice most of these guys do a quick "primer puff" before the big vapour
> Amazes me - the vapour looks like it pumps out of their devices rather than them sucking it out



Lol @yuganp 
Bad spelling!
Which word?


----------



## yuganp (2/1/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @yuganp
> Bad spelling!
> Which word?


Trying figure out what did wrong. On holiday so using my phone on slow connection. Things jump around and I may pressed a wrong button without meaning to. How do you undo it?


----------



## Silver (2/1/15)

yuganp said:


> Trying figure out what did wrong. On holiday so using my phone on slow connection. Things jump around and I may pressed a wrong button without meaning to. How do you undo it?



Lol, dont worry @yuganp 
I dont mind. You just had me quite intrigued wondering what I had misspelt. Ha ha
You can undo any rating by clicking on "undo rating" in the right hand side of the screen. 
Not sure if its possible on Tapatalk though


----------



## Humbolt (2/1/15)

Amazing. One day when i'm big.


----------



## Arthster (2/1/15)

That is some serious cloud blowing... wonder kit his sporting there.


----------



## Gamma (2/1/15)

The amount of juice this guy used just to make this vid.

Still amazing though. Even while outdoors he seems to turn the whole place foggy in a few seconds.


----------



## Ollie (3/1/15)

Gamma said:


> The amount of juice this guy used just to make this vid.
> 
> Still amazing though. Even while outdoors he seems to turn the whole place foggy in a few seconds.



Probably just used pure VG... cheap as chips and "Chucks the Clouds"

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

